# Firemouth in a 44 gallon biotope?



## Greyheart (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello,
I'm gonna be making a 44 gallon in the near future. The tank will be with an odd size because of space restrictions. The size is 33/20/20 or 85/50/50 in centimeters.
I'm like most people - I keep reading about things people say are not recommended untill I read what I want to hear, wIch usualy is not right by the fish. So I am asking if I can keep an established pair in that tank size along with 5-6 swordtails. 
I want to make it as close to their biotope without complicating the maintenance.
So my basic idea after some research is to have driftwood like mangrove roots in the center and one side of the tank - on the other side a rock cave. Maybe place another 
rock cave in the middle infront of the driftwood facing away from the entrance of the first cave. Pool filter sand mixed with some gravel. 
For plants I'm scraching my head because I don't see many options - Myriophyllum mattogrossense , Cabomba caroliniana , Echinodorus amazonicus ( I'm not sure about this one but it sure looks nice). Of course the roots will be properly buried with rocks. 
My idea behind all this is , in my country - I have not seen such a biotope and I hate to make something regular like angelfish. I want something differant. The firemouth cought my eye and infected my thoughts. I want the tank to have something green, some say firemouths to be kept in heavily planted tanks others - rocks and driftwood. I prefer to have some green. At first after the tanks is establisht I will introduce the swordtals then 5-6 juvi firemouths until they pair up. Then I will leave the pair. Also for a scavenger I'm hoping to get away with a bristlenose pleco.
For filtration I'm planning to build a canister powered by sicce syncra 1.5 pump( based on reviews and according to this performance test http://www.danireef.com/2012/05/02/sicc ... tive-test/) By rough calculations after it is connected to the canister it will turn over the warer 4-5 times per hour. For lighting I hope to have a not so powerfull light maybe 60-80 watts combined wich would be further dimmed in some areas by floating plants.
I would like to hear your thoughts and advice!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

That is an odd sized tank. I've read some older posts on here where Thorichthys Meeki were stocked as a pair in smaller sized aquariums. I cannot recall if these were successful over a long period of time though. You could try, but realize that you may need to intervene if the male begins harassing the female. Some suggest the use of a divider, but that kind of ruins the whole idea of a biotope setup. The dither fish will be important to strengthen the pair bond.

Here is some good info and an article on a small biotope setup with T. Meeki-
http://issuu.com/nuttycichlids/docs/central_scene_3_new?e=5469803/3005958

Perhaps a better choice instead of T. Meeki would be Archocentrus multispinosus known as the Rainbow cichlid. Smaller and not as aggressive. Of course, a larger tank is always better.

Good luck....


----------



## Greyheart (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you!
So there is no going around tank length. By hitting that brick wall an idea came with it - I''m removing a small piece of furniture where tha tank stand would be. Next to it is a surdy long wooden drawer cabinet. The only reason I don't put a 40/50 inch length aquarium on it is the lack of support in the middle of it. It has a surdy one inch top but I doubt it could handle 800 pounds. So the idea that comes to mind is building the 33 inch length stand as tall as the drawer cabinet and placing it next to it. The cabinet would take to other few inches of the aquarium. This is just an idea, I'm away from town for now and I won't be able to get a clear idea of how to proceed untill I am at the spot with mesurments in front of me.
Other thant that I will research your proposal for the Rainbow cichlid!
Thanks again!


----------

